# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Outsiders

## GoldenTears

Can we have The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton?

----------


## babyrey

This is an amazing book. It's my favorite.

----------


## bibliophile190

They won't be able to because it's not in the "Common Use" or some other term like that. It basically means that any book not published before 1923 ( I think) can't be put onto a site like this.

----------


## Tyking

No It has to become Public Domain Meaning the Author has to be dead for 70 year I thought.

----------

